# Can you airbrush an acoustic?



## flamethis (Jul 27, 2007)

I love to airbrush, and I was wondering if you can safely airbrush on an scoustic without affecting the sound? I figured if I didn't cut through to the wood with sandpaper, it shouldn't affect the wood..
Am I right or way off?


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

You could do it but you especially when dealing with the top, you don't want to put on anything too thick that might alter the free vibration of the top which is the main factor in shaping your guitar's tone. Also inconsistencies in the thickness of the paint in various areas of the top could also cause tonal differences. 

All this said, you would likely need to have a very high end instrument to actually realize mush of a tonal difference. As long as you are careful to keep the paint thin you should be fine.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Peter Cree has been doing some very interesting designs on acoustic instruments.

Peter is a regular poster to the Larrivee Forum.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

You can put whatever you want on your top. Just dont go with thick poly goo.


----------

